# Suddenly scared of downstairs



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

I live in a two floor house, Aggie will roam free on both, running up and down the stairs many many times during the day. She prefers downstairs more than upstairs (we think because there's more space and it's cooler). But I noticed today, she was staring at something on the corner of the stair, crouched down, tail poofed up and tucked under. She hid under the stair. Even when I had her breakfast she ignored it, just kept staring at the step.

Throughout the day, she was very wary of going down and still kept staring at the spot. I don't know what she was looking at because only a pair of shoes on the stair and nothing else. Nothing unusual out the window either... Until now (it's evening), she still refuses to go downstairs, I don't know why. 

I realise it's difficult to give advice without knowing the environment completely, but I guess I just wondered if anyone else has experienced anything similar? Not knowing what's causing the fear in their cats? The last thing I would want is for her to feel anxious in her own home


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Evince!
This is only a wild guess...could you have mice moving into your walls?
Cats, with their super hearing, would hear scurrying and squeaks, we'd be oblivious too!
I know our weather is getting colder, and I have had to set mouse traps in my garage already...I need to get these guys before they get into our walls, and up in the ceiling, since they love to chew wires (fire hazard)...

If you've got under the house vents...check to make sure the screen is still good, and nothing has 'breached' it...skunks, raccoons, cats, etc...

Other than those thoughts, I'd just let her be, and not make a big deal out of it!
Sharon


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Sharon! Thanks for your reply 

Could possibly be mice, or some other creatures hehe! I also think it might be something she saw at night when she sleeps downstairs that she's overly cautious about. We get snakes (yes we get those!), squirrels, and other things that lurk in the back garden so might be one of those.

Thanks for your thoughts! Will try my best to take some chill pills hehe


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Last night my cat was warily staring into another room and he looked a little scared. All I could see were shadows on the wall.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I agree with the mice suggestion... sometimes my cats would stare at the wall. We called it "watching Cat TV", and it usually was in autumn that this happened. Because creepy crawlies would get in and the cats could hear them. I couldn't, and none of us could see anything moving, whatever was inside the wall. Once a mouse fell down the chimney into the (unlit) woodstove. That was very exciting, as you can imagine. The Cat TV program was absolutely riviting to both cats and dogs that time.


----------



## Tracy Giggles (Aug 12, 2015)

Mice or creepy crawlies seem to make the most sense. If Aggie is still anxious to go downstairs, try putting a feliway diffuser down there to help calm her.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Penny once killed a spider on a baseboard beside my pantry and she proceeded to lick it off and eat it. Now she will go to that spot and just stare at it with the "I can see dead people" look. I don't know if she's waiting for the wall to magically produce another spider for her to eat, or if she is revisiting happy memories, or if she is watching the ghosts in the wall. 

The vacant stare of cats at (seemingly) nothing is one of the most unique and cool qualities about them.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I read this article and thought of your thread. Not sure it helps, but thought it was interesting to know.

What Cats and Dogs Can See that Humans Can?t: You Won?t Believe it!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Great little article TC! Thanks!


----------

